
Ask HN: Best chromebook for a linux-book - 0x01030307
Im looking to meet requirements like: - could run a graphic intensive program like eclipse, and say kali linux (x64) distro instead of chromebook os.<p>I&#x27;m looking to run Kali linux or Ubuntu on it.<p>I found (2) and looking to make a choice on one of them:<p>1) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Newest-Flagship-Premium-Touchsreen-Chromebook&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B078XJGD2F&#x2F;ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1537374394&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=chromebook+intel&amp;refinements=p_n_feature_two_browse-bin%3A610552011%2Cp_n_feature_five_browse-bin%3A13580788011<p>2) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Google-Pixelbook-RAM-128GB-GA00122-US&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B075JSK7TR?psc=1&amp;SubscriptionId=AKIAIPHVZTVH6LZ5BFZA&amp;tag=hawk-future-20&amp;linkCode=xm2&amp;camp=2025&amp;creative=165953&amp;creativeASIN=B075JSK7TR&amp;ascsubtag=trd-1341075680043534426-20<p>Thanks
======
8draco8
Kali Linux is not desktop distro, please don't make a mistake of installing it
as your main one. Eclipse is also not graphic intense software, you just need
a bunch of RAM and that would be it. I can't recommend you any Chromebook
because if I would be you I would buy used/refurbished Lenovo Thinkpad X or T
series and if I would ever need serious GPU power on them I would buy, in the
future, external GPU case with proper, desktop grade, graphic card. That combo
works pretty nicely under Ubuntu.

------
craftyguy
Eclipse is 'graphics intensive'?

I think you'd be better off getting an older thinkpad. Linux support on them
tends to be excellent and are highly upgradeable (RAM, hard drive, etc)

Chromebooks are notoriously underpowered and not easily upgradeable..

~~~
0x01030307
Any models you'd recommend?

~~~
craftyguy
I am still in love with my x230, but have heard great things about the
T-series too.

